# Iowa, Any bets?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Just wondering what people are thinking.... oke:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

It could be close between Santorum and Romney , but I believe Romney will win . You people better forget about Romneycare and get on the bandwagon.Four more years of socialism and huge debt will criple this country.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

cnn reports/8:30 PM :

GOP presidential candidates Mitt Romney, Rick Santorum and Ron Paul were in a three-way race for first place in the Iowa caucuses -- the first contest in the 2012 caucus and primary season -- early results showed.

With 31% of sites reporting, Romney, a former Massachusetts governor, had 24% of the vote. Santorum, a former U.S. senator from Pennsylvania, had 23%, and Paul, a U.S. representative from Texas, also had 23%.

Former House Speaker Newt Gingrich was at 13%. Texas Gov. Rick Perry was at 10%, and Rep. Michele Bachmann of Minnesota had 6%.

Early numbers from entrance polls -- a sampling of Iowa voters as they headed into their caucus sites throughout the state -- showed a similar breakdown in support, with Paul, Romney and Santorum in a virtual first-place tie, and Gingrich, Perry and Bachmann in fourth, fifth and sixth, respectively.

In the entrance polls, Paul showed the strongest support among voters aged 17-29, while Romney was the preference of those 65 and older. Strong support for Santorum was expressed among those 45-64.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Sad dam day when you have a Prez that isn't qualified and yet we can't come up with a decent candidate that has a chance of beating him.Mitt bites Newt,now Newt will fatally bite Mitt.Santorum will trip on his abortion position and his cutesy vest knocking Ron Paul off balance totally on his way down.Perry has slunk back to Texas,Bachman to Minnesota,so now what?

If a 3rd party candidate doesn't emerge immediately-and be someone all but hardcore Dems can rally to-any late '3rd party' run will just re-elect Mr Misery.

Good god what a mess this country is in.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

IMO,they are right about one thing,it's 'now or never'.Let the games beginaction alert I just received)

"Dear Patriot:

It's Now or Never for Conservative voters. We can either unite now behind one candidate and have a conservative standard bearer in 2012, or have the GOP establishment choose another moderate Republican who will have a difficult time defeating Barack Obama in November.

I don't think that's what you want. Neither do I. My name is Rick Santorum, and I am the only authentic, passionate conservative who can unite the GOP.

I need an URGENT contribution of at least $35 today to unite conservative voters and win the Republican nomination.

We shocked the world last night in Iowa. We did it with a coalition of conservatives, Tea Party members, and values voters who recognized that my successful conservative record gives the GOP the best chance to defeat Barack Obama.

No more sitting on the sidelines. Now is the time to act or get stuck with a bland, boring, career politician who will lose to Barack Obama. Tomorrow will be too late. Will you unite with me, merge conservative support, and help us hold our banner high? Your contribution of $35, $50, or even $75 can make sure this happens.

The next test is New Hampshire &#8230; a state Mitt Romney has campaigned in for over four years. This is why I need your immediate support. I'm counting on conservatives around America to respond to this call for help. If we are divided in New Hampshire, we will lose this opportunity to keep the momentum.

I will be the most conservative President since Ronald Reagan. I am not going to Washington to blend in and hope people like me. I am running to dismantle the Obama Agenda and lead--like Reagan did.

The Washington Post said, "Rick Santorum was a tea-party kind of guy before the tea-party even existed." As a conservative U.S. Senator from the swing state of Pennsylvania, I led the overhaul of welfare that moved millions from welfare to work. I authored the bill banning partial-birth abortion, and I passed legislation that protected America from Iran's growing nuclear threat.

If you want a President who will stand up for conservative values, who is consistent on the issues, and who has a record to back it up, then I need you to join my campaign.

I need you to join me today. Right now. Not tomorrow or next week. If you want to roll back the Obama Agenda with a real conservative, this is your chance. The future of our country depends on what conservatives like you do in the next 72 hours.

Will you join us today with a generous contribution of whatever you can afford?

I give Republicans the best option to put a full-spectrum conservative in the White House. Help me make history!

Sincerely,

Rick Santorum

P.S. I went from longshot to the Iowa Caucus "surprise candidate" overnight. Now conservatives must unite or be defeated. Please donate today and take a stand with my campaign. Join the fight!"


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Maybe,just maybe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgXDOSLZ ... ata_player


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> If a 3rd party candidate doesn't emerge immediately-and be someone all but hardcore Dems can rally to-any late '3rd party' run will just re-elect Mr Misery.


A third party candidate will put Obama back in the presidency. Remember Ross Perot? Bill Clinton was the first to become president with less than a 50% vote. I see Donald Trump perhaps doing the same thing, and on purpose. He is no conservative. He says conservative things just like Ross Perot, but don't fall for it. I can just see him running as a third party candidate. I can also see a whole bunch of conservatives suckering for it. The only thing I am unsure of is the pay off.


----------

